# Claritin for dogs



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to know. I've always relied on Benadryl when necessary.


----------



## Racheli (May 7, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Just got back from he vets with Odin. He has seasonal allergies and I dosed him with Benadryl...to which he had an awful reaction. Heavy panting, heart racing, compulsive chewing.... He's had it before without the side effects.
> 
> So the vets suggested trying Claritin. And, the nice thing is it's only once a day.
> 
> ...


Glad I found this thread. I am not sure if my dog has asthma or maybe allergies? Could you tell me the signs your dog had? Mine are excessive panting for no real reason, a wheezing sound when he exhales , not always , but at times, a bit of a cough now and again, and not from eating. Thanks.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Was it the colored Benadryl? My oldest niece has to have dye-free, because the dye makes her ill.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Racheli. How old is your Golden? Wheezing and coughing I'd want to get checked out. If he's only had hte symptoms ofr a couple of days it could be kennel cough. If longer, I think a vet visit might be a good idea.



> Was it the colored Benadryl? My oldest niece has to have dye-free, because the dye makes her ill.


It was colored, but he's had it before...his reaction is not uncommon in dogs, although I've never had one do that before. Thanks for the warning though. I don't want to risk trying him on even the non colored just now he was really distressed. Now just a three day wait for the claritin to kick in!

Margaret


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When I signed on today, I noticed an advertisement regarding Goldens/allergies & Reactin. The website for reference is www.reactin.ca. I'm going to check it out as Oliver is on Cortabs containing steroids and not the best for his liver.


----------

